# Marine officer faces administrative separation after warning of insider threat



## Chopstick (Oct 15, 2013)

So he is in trouble for trying to help his Marines?

http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/art...ative-separation-after-warning-insider-threat




> Brezler warned about the police chief, Sarwar Jan, last year after receiving “an emergency request for information” from Marines with Kilo Company, 3rd Battalion, 8th Marines, out of Camp Lejeune, N.C., according to a July 11 letter from Rep. Peter King, R.-N.Y., to Commandant Gen. Jim Amos. Brezler “immediately told his fellow Marines what he knew about the peril they faced,” and realized afterward that he passed “imminent threat” information, classified as NATO Secret, over an unclassified computer network, King’s letter states.





> Despite Brezler’s warning, three Marines — Staff Sgt. Scott Dickinson, 29, Cpl. Richard Rivera, 20, and Lance Cpl. Gregory Buckley, 21 — were killed Aug. 10, 2012, by an alleged attacker who worked for Jan as a “tea boy,” an unpaid personal assistant. The teen reportedly opened fire on them with an assault rifle at a gym at Forward Operating Base Delhi in Helmand province. A fourth Marine, Staff Sgt. Cody Rhode, sustained five gunshot wounds, including one that shattered his elbow, according to a Marine Corps news release. They were all members of a police advisory team attached to 3/8.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 15, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> So he is in trouble for trying to help his Marines?
> 
> http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/art...ative-separation-after-warning-insider-threat


Well I think he is getting in hot water for passing classified information over an unsecure network.  I don't know what exactly he passed but that is against regulations.  I don't think it merits administrative separation.  Smells like a witch hunt to me.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 15, 2013)

Teufel said:


> Well I think he is getting in hot water for passing classified information over an unsecure network.  I don't know what exactly he passed but that is against regulations.  I don't think it merits administrative separation.  Smells like a witch hunt to me.


 

did he have a secure network to send it on is my first question...  or should he have used carrier pigeons and one time pads?


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 15, 2013)

As a reservist, probably not


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 15, 2013)

Loss of clearance can and is a show stopper for most officers/NCOs. If he had his clearance pulled b/c he did not follow security protocol, the discharge would be a follow on affect.

Hard to be an officer with a revoked /suspended clearance.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 8, 2015)

This...a few days ago

Decision to force out Marine who sent warning ahead of insider attack upheld
 
_“We will now proceed to a real court and prove that Commandant Amos and his generals illegally retaliated against Major Brezler because they were more concerned with politics and their careers than the lives of their Marines and the service of a good Marine who did the right thing,” Bowe said in an e-mailed statement. “I look forward to their cross-examination.”_

Three years this cat has dealt with such fucking bullshit. Another good Marine's career ruined by General Anus...er, Amos.


----------



## AWP (Dec 8, 2015)

Patraeus took a plea for 2 years' probation and a $100k fine for the same (classified info) thing. If a former CIA Director can take a hit you can believe this guy will.


----------



## DocIllinois (Dec 8, 2015)

All of our platoon cadre in IBOLC were multiple times deployed Ranger Bat/ career Infantry NCOs.

If they found any one of us to be undependable, unthinking or a buddy fucker, that individual was relentlessly called "chai boy" or "tea boy" for the rest of the week.  Figured there had to be a reason for that.


I'm with DB 2/2; pulling an officer's clearance is a career death knell these days, anyway.     

Did he have a recorded history of other security lapses or insubordination that would lead to a stiffer punishment in this case?:-/


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 8, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Patraeus took a plea for 2 years' probation and a $100k fine for the same (classified info) thing. If a former CIA Director can take a hit you can believe this guy will.


Then why isn't a former Sec of State held to the same standard?
Patraeus also got hit for lying about it, lying will always kill you (5th Amendment exists for a reason).


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 8, 2015)

Doing the right thing and doing what is expected are occasionally exclusive.


----------



## AWP (Dec 8, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Then why isn't a former Sec of State held to the same standard?
> Patraeus also got hit for lying about it, lying will always kill you (5th Amendment exists for a reason).



Believe me, I'm not arguing against the Marine, but the classified goods angle is what will sink him. As for a former SecState, she should be in jail...but that's another thread.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 8, 2015)

Reporters today are "this close" to useless.  I read the most recently linked story - it does not spell out whether or not he was specifically separated for the passing of the info or doing so in an unsecured way.  The story does say that he went so far as to send documents, and store them on an unsecured drive...knowing no more than what is posted, those two actions appear foolish to me.  

If you are going to go the unsecured way, why not send a text or e-mail that says something like, "Watch out for Jan, he's a kiddie fucker and I don't trust his ass", vs. sending a document that may get printed and distributed.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 8, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Believe me, I'm not arguing against the Marine, but the classified goods angle is what will sink him. As for a former SecState, she should be in jail...but that's another thread.



There is no double standard, the Marine made a mistake. Clinton has been immunized from such things:wall:


----------



## Hillclimb (Dec 8, 2015)

Meanwhile, some VA IG guy with a chronic public masterbating problem gets off scotch free and with a retirement.

Welcome to the US Government system!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hillclimb said:


> Meanwhile, some VA IG guy with a chronic public masterbating problem gets off scotch free and with a retirement.
> 
> Welcome to the US Government system!



Things are more than a bit upside down; with no end in sight. 20 years ago this guy would have been behind bars with no bail, and know someone on the inside named Bubba on an intimate level. The longer people allowed to get away with crap like Wooditch has, the worse shape mankind is in.


----------



## Brill (Dec 8, 2015)

There is no way an Afghan playing bacha bazi was EVER classified.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 8, 2015)

x SF med said:


> did he have a secure network to send it on is my first question...  or should he have used carrier pigeons and one time pads?



Here's the thing.  Telling someone over email or cell phone that "Sarwan Jan" is not to be trusted is not classified.  You can also say that I have information that indicates that Sarwan Jan is a bad dude.  Or check out the intel report on Sarwan Jan on the SIPR.  You cannot remove a classified report, NATO secret or otherwise, from the SIPR or CENTRIX, air gap that file via USB device to a personal computer and then email it over commercial internet.  That is a major no-no.  I don't have access to the full details of what happened but per this source: Hero Marine Nailed for Secret Email: What Did He Do That Hillary Didn’t? that's exactly what he did.  He downloaded classified reports onto his laptop and got caught when one of them via email. Hillary is also wrong for what she did but her wrong doesn't make him right.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 11, 2015)

lindy said:


> There is no way an Afghan playing bacha bazi was EVER classified.


The report was probably classified Nato secret to protect collection means and keep it out of the hands of the Afghans.


----------

